
Spotify Lightsaber progress bar - code_Whisperer
Go play the new Rogue One soundtrack for a cool surprise in the bottom of your player.
======
code_Whisperer
[http://imgur.com/a/cMGzV](http://imgur.com/a/cMGzV)

